# 97110 CPT or Oxygen Therapy



## sunshinegirl (Apr 25, 2011)

One of the physicians I bill/code for does oxygen therapy which he states is for 
"It entails using a non rebreather mask, using up to 40 liters per minute of oxygen with exercise for 15-30 minutes.  Used for chronic fatigue, mental deficit, immunity, sinus infections, bronchitis, hypertension"

Currently he doesn't bill patients for this. He spent his weekend looking thru the CPT book and wants to use 97110...In 97110 -Therapeutic exercises -The health care provider and/or patient perform therapeutic exercises to one or more body areas to develop strength, endurance, and flexibility

I think it's a stretch, but can anyone give advice?
Thank you!


----------

